
Elon Musk is serious about tunnels - aylmao
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/25/14391410/elon-musk-tunnels-traffic-tesla-spacex-boring-company
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13482082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13482082)

